# is it possible to overuse compost tea??



## Cannabiscotti (Jul 14, 2009)

a buddy of mine has  a few outdoor plants he started in MG, they're doin pretty well. just curious if adding some compost tea would be too nute hot for them? is it possible to overfertilize with compost teas?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

wat kinda MG soil he usin?
  did he mix it wit the native soil where he planted as well?
  i ask this cuz most MG soils if not all idk but have added slow release ferts in them. meaning each time you water theres more nutes released to plants.
 some have said of mixin it really well wit large amounts of other media to dilute the slow release effct. so wit bein said i would imagin that by adding any nutes may cause some problems in the future such as lock out of other nutes as well as over fert'ing  
    also how long they been growin i the MG soil you got for them?
 and are they in pots outdoors or in the ground?


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jul 16, 2009)

well, it's outside inthe ground next to the tomatoes. not sure how much he used or how much natural soil he used along with it. the plants are about 3 ft tall and look relatively healthy. i was just gonna recommend a compost tea to him, but figured i'd ask about it first. it's one thing if i kill my own plants but....


----------



## TexRx (Jul 26, 2009)

I would think that there is a limit to compost tea. If you're not trying to save a dying/sick plant I would use teas sparingly.
Just add a few ounces or more of freshly made compost tea to your nutrient mix (for soil) and it should work OK.


----------



## 420grower (Jul 26, 2009)

as long as you are not using hot compost you can't hurt a thing,bat guanos make great tea,and you can combine them to get your own special,everone wants to feel special,thanks for the question,and good luck,enjoy the grow,outdoors can bring huge yields done properly


----------



## skoomaman (Aug 6, 2009)

what do you put into this compost tea

i dont think using compost with all household waste would be as good as making it with only specifics?


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 6, 2009)

skoomaman said:
			
		

> what do you put into this compost tea
> 
> i dont think using compost with all household waste would be as good as making it with only specifics?


I should think Umbra may come along and offer you some assistance ! I have just had my coneflakes and don't want to lead you down the garden path ! But i know you can get plenty of info if you "search"" compost teas " Peace and all the best !


----------



## skoomaman (Aug 8, 2009)

lmfao... umbra, i killed him as soon as i saw him

this is the first time ive heard of steeping your own "technically" nutes(or is it used with nutes). i will as a matter of fact read much more about this. 

just oone question, XD, if you mix fecces in there would it do any good. it might give your plant that unique rear end aroma


----------



## Mutt (Aug 8, 2009)

1 important question:
Is it MG organic soil mix in the brown bag or MG chem pre fert soil in the green bag?


----------



## aplaisia (Aug 17, 2009)

From what I was reading on this thread:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40195

You could grow your plant directly on worm castings. 
I guess this should be true as they are salty and should not cause problems for the roots (if too salty you will have a problem with osmosis and diffusion of salts and fluids across the cell membranes of the root, basically pulling water out of the root cells and salts at too high of concentrations inside the cell).

I would recommend making sure that you have good drainage. If you have good drainage you should be ok. 

If you try it let us know the results!

Thanks!


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 18, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 1 important question:
> Is it MG organic soil mix in the brown bag or MG chem pre fert soil in the green bag?


 
hey mutt--it's the green bag--mixed into the ground. why would it matter?


----------

